# Monks Buy Dozens of Lobsters Destined for the Pot ...



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

... And set them free.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/pei-monks-free-lobsters--1.3672032


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Good for them . Lobsters boiled alive.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Hooray. That's one thing I can't stand.


----------



## Sarah M (Jul 23, 2016)

We need more moral people like this but
It's good to know that there are people out there who go to great lengths to protect animals.


----------

